# Noch Cortina with Rokuhan track plan problem



## jamesskinner (Oct 13, 2013)

View attachment Rokuhan track plan.pdf


Please help!
I'm building the Rokuhan track plan for the Noch Cortina layout.
I have two separate controllers. One to control the inner and one for the outer loop.
I have no idea why the 'einseitige Trennung durch Trennlaschen Nr. 97413' or 'unilateral track isolation achieved with the isolaters found in the Rokuhan 97413 pack' are necessary?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jamesskinner said:


> View attachment 31047
> 
> 
> Please help!
> ...


HUH? :dunno:

I would say because your using 2 transformers?
A wild guess, maybe you could translate some of the words to English?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You have two loops of track and two transformers. Are the two loops connected anywhere? A picture of what your working with would help a lot. Pete


----------



## z.scale.hobo (Jan 9, 2016)

jamesskinner said:


> View attachment 31047
> 
> 
> Please help!
> ...


The translation says to isolate one side of the track using 97413, but that cannot be done. This is a "holdover" from their conversion from Marklin plan to Rokuhan. I would skip using the single-sided isolators as they have shown, unless you are using Marklin semaphores with the Rokuhan tracks.

And going further to the inside-outside loop isolator :"pairs," instead of using the 97413 (Rokuhan A013) I have been subbing in the Atlas 2091 isolators. Reason is that they "captivate" the turnouts' short sections of rail better (eliminating THIS problem) and they do not space out the tracks too far AND trains do not have to jump over an odd-sized piece of plastic that is not well-matched to the tracks. As you can tell, I'm not a big fan of the A013. It serves its purpose, but should not be used next to a turnout.

Buy the Atlas 2091 here LINK 

Sincere Regards,
Frank Daniels
Owner - z.scale.hobo, A Noch Top Dealer
www.zscalehobo.com
Irvine, California USA


----------

